# KMR - Kumarina Resources



## System (16 December 2011)

Kumarina Resources Limited (KMR) is a Perth based resource company focused on exploring and developing economic copper and gold deposits at its two projects located in Western Australia. Both of the Companies project areas, Ilgarari and Murrin Murrin have substantial historical production from previous underground and open pit operations. These prior workings combined with previous explorative drilling results provide the company with advanced drill targets.

http://www.kumarina.com


----------



## springhill (3 August 2012)

MC - $7m
SP - 10c
Shares - 71m
Options - Nil
Cash - $7.9m

*SECOND ROUND OF DRILLING DELIVERS MORE COPPER AT ILGARARI*
RC12IL138 6 metres @ 2.27% Cu (128m -134m)
RC12IL140 17 metres @ 1.27% Cu (145m -162m)
RC12IL151 12 metres @ 1.57% Cu (158m – 170m)
RC12IL165 8 metres @ 1.40% Cu (43m – 51m)
The latest results show that the copper mineralisation under the Main and Alac workings covering approximately two kilometres of strike, is continuous from surface down to 160 metres, remains open at depth and appears to be getting wider.

*Drilling Results Murrin Murrin - Nangeroo Project*
o MMRC036 4 metres @ 6.5% Cu, 0.23% Zn, 93g/t Ag
o MMRC033 4 metres @ 2.30% Cu, 0.56% Zn, 26g/t Ag
o MMRC031 11 metres @ 1.10% Cu, 2.3% Zn, 6 g/t Ag
o MMRC034 1 metre @ 1.9% Cu, 1.20% Zn 6 g/t Ag
o MMRC032 1 metre @ 1.50% Cu, 4.12% Zn, 35 g/t Ag
The program of eleven RC holes was designed to test up dip mineralisation from previous drilling along approximately 400 metres of the Nangeroo structure. Results from drilling under the main area of workings recorded a number of solid copper, zinc and silver grades within a massive sulphide matrix.
The latest intersections indicate that the mineralisation is continuous from surface down to at least 150 metres depth.

*Planned Work Programs for the September Quarter*
The following work programs are planned to be completed in the June quarter.
*Ilgarari E52/2274*
Full review of drilling results todate. Update data base and complete initial geological model. Plan next phase of drilling. Heritage survey to commence in August.
*Murrin Murrin*
Copper Zinc - Nangeroo
Full review of drilling results todate. Update data base and complete initial geological model.
Gold - Malcolm Challenger
Complete data base and plan infill drill program. Commence work on block modelling for resource estimate.
*Kumarina West E52/2663*
Review Airmag data and plan mapping and soil sample program.


----------

